# Paramount Seat?



## bikecrazy (Feb 27, 2016)

What is the correct seat and model number for my 1973 P15 Schwinn  paramount? Thanks


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 27, 2016)

A Brooks Professional saddle was standard equipment and a Unica Nitor saddle was optional. The following shows the 1973 Paramount order form:









The following picture shows the Brooks Professional saddle that was included in the shipping box of a NOS (New Old Stock) 1973 Paramount. Note the style of rivets, leather stamping and badge, which are different on current models:





Another little-known fact is that starting with production in March 1972 Schwinn performed a "breaking-in operation" on Brooks saddles for Paramounts using a specially designed machine. The tag on the saddle above indicated that this process had been performed by Schwinn, who recommended to the dealer that it be left on the saddle after delivery for the customer to read:


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 27, 2016)

Great info,breaking in the Brooks saddles is a new one to me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for the great info. Now I need to find one!


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 27, 2016)

I wonder what brand wheels were provided when sew-up tires were ordered,


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 27, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> I wonder what brand wheels were provided when sew-up tires were ordered,




There was a topic with some information on that subject here: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/do...chwinn-approve-tubular-rims-in-the-70s.68414/


----------



## Kactus (Mar 5, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> I wonder what brand wheels were provided when sew-up tires were ordered,




My '71 P-13 has wood cored Weinmann rims.


----------

